# PS3p



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

http://www.engadget.com/photos/the-ps3-laptop-from-ben-heck-to-engadget-with-love/745991/


----------



## dj_kiwi (Apr 20, 2008)

wow nice mod


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

THAT is cool! Looks like a ton of work. lol

Eric


----------

